# Hernia correction on a puppy (girl). The sooner the better?



## Brasinglesa (Apr 12, 2016)

Hi again! My girl is only 3 months old. We have been told she needs an operation to correct an umbilical hernia. She has a little lump on her belly button. She seems to be in good health and no pain nor discomfort. Is that a fact that the sooner the better for this operation? Does anyone knows? Thanks


----------



## Tabor (Jan 28, 2016)

I have access to a vet for small questions like this. She is an emergency vet, not a primary care vet. 
I forwarded the question via text and got this in return.

"Yes, cause abdominal contents can get trapped in the hernia but usually it's fixed at the time of spay"
"It's better to take care of it sooner rather than later, She says no pain or discomfort but waiting might give it time to get that way" 
"Also, there's a genetic component to that so if you plan to breed, I would strongly reconsider"


Obviously, this is advice given over the internet and she's never seen your dog. Just trying to help where I can.


----------



## Spy Car (Sep 3, 2014)

I'd seek a second opinion from the most enlightened vet you can find in your area. My understanding, which the link below explains, it that there are different conditions that are generally lumped together as umbilical hernias, what the linked article calls "true hernias" (that can not self-resolve, and therefore require surgery) and "delayed closures" (that are smaller, and generally close by about 6 months).

The initial vets advice to spay at 3 months would give reason to seek out a vet who was more of a global thinker, and who could advise what sort of issue you are dealing with in this case. If it the sort of hernia that could never close on its own, or not? What are the risks of waiting? Are those risks too great? 

I'd want a great vet making those determinations, but the advice to spay from the initial vet would undermine my confidence, so I look for a professional in whom I had more trust.

http://www.showdogsupersite.com/kenlclub/breedvet/umbilical.html

Bill


----------



## Darcy1311 (May 27, 2012)

Darcy had an umbilical hernia from birth, she had this repaired when I had her spayed when she was seven months old.To date I have had no problems with her through doing this.


----------

